

Lizard Squad launches DDoS tool, starting at $6 per month - LizardSquad
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/30/lizard-squad-launches-ddos-tool-that-lets-anyone-take-down-online-services-starting-at-5-99-per-month/

======
__Joker
Can it be legal to sell a commercial DDoS tool ? Or can it be sold in the grab
of security testing tool ?

------
Gyonka
Seems to be the page:

[http://lizardstresser.su/](http://lizardstresser.su/)

